# how do i believe his story when it has happened 3 times



## Blissa1989 (May 12, 2009)

I have been with the same man for 23 years. Our 20th anniversary is just a few days away. I think I still love him with all my heart. It's hard to say anymore. Heres why....... About 2 weeks ago I got his old cell phone to activate it for my 16 year old. There were some old texts from a year to a year and a half ago between a man and a woman. Of course, one phone # was my husbands the other was a guy friends (that I have never met) that he would go riding 4wheelers with. I love you and I miss you were used alot along with words I have never heard my husband use. There were also a picture of a girl showing her new hair, a different one with a new dress and one of her bent over her bed showing her butt in the air with a thong. When I asked my husband he siad he had no idea who it was, that he loved me and would never do anything to hurt me. That it was me or no body. Said If he didn't have me he would be alone and stay that way. I just don't know what to think. About 4 years ago I found a card (it looked like it had been left out side in the weather for some time, like someone dropped it) that was to a married man, something about can't wait for the day she did not have to share him with his wife. Anyway he said " OH YEAH I found that, I thought it was funny that it has my name on it". What do I make of that? When you take time to look back at things that have happend that at the time didn't seem to matter but now they seem more important like something Ishould NOT have over looked. WHAT SHOULD I DO NOW?


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

It sounds like he's lying... I don't know what to tell you, because snooping isn't the best answer, but it doesn't sound like he's being honest with you. Those stories he's told you don't make any sense...


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

i'm sorry, but i can't think of any other explanation other than he's lying either.

and the time difference between the events strongly suggests that your husband has been lying to you for quite some time, and most likely on a regular basis, which means he's very practiced, and that has further implications about his overall character.

you must feel ovewhelmed by it all.


you ask what happens now, well, that's pretty much up to you.

the text messages alone are enough to warrant a change on your part, and so as the clash asks: 'should i stay or should i go.'


----------

